# New Departure hubs???



## bentwoody66 (Feb 5, 2008)

What would the difference be between a model D and DD hubs when it comes to putting a 2 speed conversion on???? Also, what hub is needed to install a front brake on a New Departure hub. Any exploded view pictures will help. Thanks Ken.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 5, 2008)

*ND hubs*

It is my understanding that the model D and DD are the same hub shell. The DD was a two speed from the factory instead of a model D later converted to a two speed. The front coaster brake hub is a model WD.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Gordo! I'm trying to piece some parts together.


----------



## MartyW (Feb 5, 2008)

here is a couple pictures of a NOS New Departure Model WD that I have along with the instruction sheet.


----------

